# Dos conexiones en el mismo pc (solucionado con virtualbox)

## samuelhm

Hola me gustaria saber si es posible tener dos conexiones a internet activas, una cableada en eth0 y otra wifi en wlan0.

Hay alguna forma de hacerlo y poder abrir 2 Navegadores cada uno usando una conexion y una IP distinta?

En caso negativo, podria configurar una maquina virtual para que trabaje directamente con el dispositivo wifi fisico y anular el puente que viene por defecto??Last edited by samuelhm on Wed Apr 13, 2011 4:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## upszot

Lo que estas buscando se llama bonding.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=3#doc_chap6

y otros links de interes..

http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/networking/bonding

http://www.thehouseofblogs.com/articulo/bonding_ethernet_en_gnulinux-252226.html

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Configuring_Network_%28Espa%C3%B1ol%29#bonding

http://derekneely.com/2009/06/simple-interface-bonding-gentoo/

saludos

----------

## samuelhm

gracias upszot, pero justamente quiero todo lo contrario, no quiero unirlas sino manejarlas por separado.

----------

## upszot

 *samuelhm wrote:*   

> gracias upszot, pero justamente quiero todo lo contrario, no quiero unirlas sino manejarlas por separado.

 

ahh.. ok perdon... 

eso lo podes hacer con el routeo... "iptables" ...

tendrias que crear reglas, para que dependiendo de la ip a la cual quieras ir salga por una interface u otra..

----------

## samuelhm

Y en que modo podria configurar que por ejemplo

Firefox use la I.P publica o la conexion de wlan0

Chrome use la conexion de eth0

Transmision use X conexión

Gracias por la ayuda, la verdad si hay documentación al respecto mi ingles es muy limitado.

----------

## upszot

mm

lo que vos queres seria algo asi como...

firefox      -> eth0

chromium -> wlan0

  no se si se podra asociar un navegador con una interface...

----------

## agdg

Desconozco si se puede hacer configurar para que un programa salga por una interface y otro por otra. Lo que si podrás hacer es dirigir el tráfico por una u otra interface en función del puerto. En este último caso se haría, tal y como ya te han comentado, usando iptables.

También puedes hacer lo que dijiste en tu post, asignar distintas interfaces a las máquinas virtuales. En KVM , si usas virt-manager , es tan solo dos clics de ratón. Si lo quieres hacer editando los ficheros de configuración, tan solo debes editar el fichero xml de la máquina en cuestión (/etc/libvirt/qemu) y añadir:

```
  <devices>

    <interface type='direct'>

      <source dev='ethX' mode='vepa'/>

    </interface>

  </devices>
```

EDITO: Corrección tipográfica.

----------

## upszot

mmm

  interesante lo que dijiste... 

existe una distribucion (no recuerdo el nombre pero lo estoy buscando...) que se basa en la virtualizacion, y todas sus aplicaciones corren virtualizadas y encriptadas....

eso era para temas de seguridad, etc...

quisas haciendo algo por el estilo, sin tener que virtualizar todo un sistema operativo, sino solo la aplicacion, se pueda asignar una interface (como mencionaste arriba) y estariamos logrando lo que en este caso se decea.

saludos

Edit: Esto http://portablelinuxapps.org/ no es de lo que hablaba de virtualizar aplicaciones... pero quisas sirva.. 

(sigo buscando lo otro)

----------

## gringo

una idea "cochina" que se me ocurre es que montes un servidor proxy/ socks y dicho servidor lo obligues a mandar todo el tráico através de la interfaz que tu le digas. 

Luego tan śolo queda apuntar las aplicaciones que te interesen a usar dicho servidor proxy.

de cualquier manera creo que para esto deberías usar el layer7 de netfilter aunque seguro que va a suponer un mayor consumo de recursos de tu máquina, todo dependiendo del tráfico claro.

saluetes

----------

## samuelhm

 *agdg wrote:*   

> Desconozco si se puede hacer configurar para que un programa salga por una interface y otro por otra. Lo que si podrás hacer es dirigir el tráfico por una u otra interface en función del puerto. En este último caso se haría, tal y como ya te han comentado, usando iptables.
> 
> También puedes hacer lo que dijiste en tu post, asignar distintas interfaces a las máquinas virtuales. En KVM , si usas virt-manager , es tan solo dos clics de ratón. Si lo quieres hacer editando los ficheros de configuración, tan solo debes editar el fichero xml de la máquina en cuestión (/etc/libvirt/qemu) y añadir:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hola agdg, creo que si va a ser el mejor modo, tengo virtualbox y tengo la opcion de poner esta configuración:

Habilitar adaptador1 Contectado a -> adaptador puente Nombre -> wlan0

Donde adaptador puente tengo la opcion por defecto: Nat y otras como red interna y solo anfitrión, supongo que elijo bien poniendo adaptador puente. Gracias.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Publicado: Mie Abr 13, 2011 4:58 pm    Título del mensaje:
> 
> una idea "cochina" que se me ocurre es que montes un servidor proxy/ socks y dicho servidor lo obligues a mandar todo el tráico através de la interfaz que tu le digas. 
> ...

 

Ojala entendiera como configurar este tipo de cosas y no recurrir a la maquina virtual que seguro me come mucho mas recursos que lo que me propones pero tengo que estudiarme mejor el funcionamiento de las redes y los programas como iptables netfliter y demas.

Soy de los que entienden mucho de unas cosas y de otras ni puta idea como en redes xD, siempre he querido buscar algo que explique al mismo tiempo el funcionamiento de las redes y como manejarlas en linux pero solo encuentro por separado una explicacion o la otra y me cuesta enlazar los datos, soy un poco cabezon en este campo de la informatica xD.

----------

## agdg

 *samuelhm wrote:*   

> Habilitar adaptador1 Contectado a -> adaptador puente Nombre -> wlan0
> 
> Donde adaptador puente tengo la opcion por defecto: Nat y otras como red interna y solo anfitrión, supongo que elijo bien poniendo adaptador puente. Gracias.

 

Precisamente así es como tengo configuradas mis máquinas virtuales de casa, creando un puente a una interface de red cableada. Aunque yo uso KVM, da peor rendimiento gráfico y su comportamiento en lecturas/escritura en disco dejan algo que desear pero en cuanto a la gestión de los recursos (CPU+RAM) se comporta mucho mejor que otras soluciones.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Soy de los que entienden mucho de unas cosas y de otras ni puta idea

 

bienvenido al club  :Wink: 

échale un vistazo a squid mismo si quieres, creo que tampoco debería ser muy complicao ponerlo a andar ( aunque yo no lo he hecho nunca).

Yo tb. soy un gran fan de KVM aunque últimamente apenas lo uso.

saluetes

----------

## upszot

holaa

 encontre la distro que les comentaba arriba... http://qubes-os.org/Home.html

esta basada en virtualizacion...cada aplicación corre virtualizada con xen..

quizás eso sea una buena alternativa a tener toda una maquina virtual para simplemente usar un navegador para salir por otra interface...

Espero que les sirva...

saludos

----------

## samuelhm

Muchas Gracias Upszot, esto es muy interesante en cuanto tenga 5 minutos voy a probarla haver que tal funciona, ya que segun entiendo usa diferentes VM para segun que aplicaciones.

----------

